# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Kur'an per telefonat mobile Nokia

## new-man

*


Kur'an per mobil nokia

http://www.salafishare.com/24K2RCW01UXK/HIQDTQX.jar*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ca e duam mer dhe ket kishim mangut.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

E ca avancim teknologjik eshte ky .... kush eshte ai "sick mind" qe do rije te lexoje arabisht ne telefon.

----------


## brutal

> E ca avancim teknologjik eshte ky .... kush eshte ai "sick mind" qe do rije te lexoje arabisht ne telefon.


arabet :ngerdheshje: ...sick adn.

----------


## Juli_85

> Ca e duam mer dhe ket kishim mangut.


 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: :.......
ky po qe eshte Lajm Informatik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> E ca avancim teknologjik eshte ky .... kush eshte ai "sick mind" qe do rije te lexoje arabisht ne telefon.


Pak psikopat ka,ik andej nga arabet e skeduar dhe do shiikosh se do jete nje nga skedaret me te shkarkuar ne internet ;p




> arabet: D...sick adn.


They must go bed  :ngerdheshje: 




> :.......
> ky po qe eshte Lajm Informatik : D


Ne fakt eshte arritje automobilistike : D....

----------


## argjenddre

e kom ne PC por nuk e ve ne mobil e kam keshtu me lexu ne liber

----------


## che_guevara86

ore ky ka ngaterruar ku ta postoj dhe ju te "ZGJUARIT" ktu qe keni bo komente skeni pse te ofendoni  nje perkatesi fetare. Pastaj duke qene Kuran sdo te thote te jete se sben ne arabisht por ka dhe ne shqip si lexohet dhe bibla ne gjuhe te ndryshme. . Ateistet dhe jomyslimanet shut up dhe ska nevoje per komente ne anglisht se jena forum shqip. Fshatarsia  e lumtur ne Amerike . Ne qofte se e kam gabim ma thoni ???

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ore ky ka ngaterruar ku ta postoj dhe ju te "ZGJUARIT" ktu qe keni bo komente skeni pse te ofendoni  nje perkatesi fetare. Pastaj duke qene Kuran sdo te thote te jete se sben ne arabisht por ka dhe ne shqip si lexohet dhe bibla ne gjuhe te ndryshme. . Ateistet dhe jomyslimanet shut up dhe ska nevoje per komente ne anglisht se jena forum shqip. Fshatarsia  e lumtur ne Amerike . Ne qofte se e kam gabim ma thoni ???


Nqs ke gje per te me thene mua personalisht mund te ma thuash vec atyre,jo ti fusesh te gjithe ne nje thes.Edhe nuk ka gje njeri me kuranin tuaj mos ke merak.

----------


## geezer

Qka  Leshin Po PerzihENI  Ktu O Blood Venom Dhe Ata Te Tjert Qe  Kundershtuan Kqyrni  Kryqllaket E  Juaja  Hajt Tung

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Qka  Leshin Po PerzihENI  Ktu O Blood Venom Dhe Ata Te Tjert Qe  Kundershtuan Kqyrni  Kryqllaket E  Juaja  Hajt Tung


Ca po thoje se nuk mora vesh gje?

----------


## Juli_85

> ore ky ka ngaterruar ku ta postoj dhe ju te "ZGJUARIT" ktu qe keni bo komente skeni pse te ofendoni  nje perkatesi fetare. Pastaj duke qene Kuran sdo te thote te jete se sben ne arabisht por ka dhe ne shqip si lexohet dhe bibla ne gjuhe te ndryshme. . Ateistet dhe jomyslimanet shut up dhe ska nevoje per komente ne anglisht se jena forum shqip. Fshatarsia  e lumtur ne Amerike . Ne qofte se e kam gabim ma thoni ???


*
qenke kput krejt me ate fjalen te zgjuarit qe ke shkru me te 
madhe dhe e ke fut nthojza ....
e thashe per shaka at me siper se nuk e thash per ofendim 
fetar as per lesh me qime.
shnet
*

----------


## Juli_85

> Qka  Leshin Po PerzihENI  Ktu O Blood Venom Dhe Ata Te Tjert Qe  Kundershtuan Kqyrni  Kryqllaket E  Juaja  Hajt Tung


*gjysen mora vesh un......
kush kudershtoj mo shoku ca thu ti????
*

----------


## gigabyte

Ngadal se ky esht forum informatike,e ju grindeni per fe.

----------


## che_guevara86

Nuk kam asgje personalisht me asnjerin sidomos ketu ne forum ku mund te shash sa te duash po fytyra e vertete sdihet kush eshte . Mos postoni sa per numer cuna. 
Shnet dhe mos e merrni per ofendim postimin tim. Shaka jo shaka jemi me fe te ndryshme por jemi shqiptar . Le te respektojme njeri tjetrin .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Nuk kam asgje personalisht me asnjerin sidomos ketu ne forum ku mund te shash sa te duash po fytyra e vertete sdihet kush eshte . Mos postoni sa per numer cuna. 
> Shnet dhe mos e merrni per ofendim postimin tim. Shaka jo shaka jemi me fe te ndryshme por jemi shqiptar . Le te respektojme njeri tjetrin .


Po pra,po mire do ishte te mos postoheshin keto palacolleqe.

----------


## che_guevara86

Palacolleqet qe thua ti i ke postuar ti dhe jo une , nese ti je krishter a ateist mos posto fare ose lajmero nje moderator te fshij postimin me siper   dhe mos thuaj "skemi ce duam fare" . Se besoj te jesh ti ai qe vendosh ketu ne forum cfare duhet apo jo .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Palacolleqet qe thua ti i ke postuar ti dhe jo une , nese ti je krishter a ateist mos posto fare ose lajmero nje moderator te fshij postimin me siper   dhe mos thuaj "skemi ce duam fare" . Se besoj te jesh ti ai qe vendosh ketu ne forum cfare duhet apo jo .


Une e kam postuar?Mire je?Sa per ate ca them une ca s them une do te bej nje pyetje:
E ke degjuar termin DEMOKRACI ?Nqs jo,atehere google it.

----------


## Juli_85

akoma me ket teme ju ....
Gezuar Pashket pra  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: .... edhe
shnet.

----------


## che_guevara86

Demokracia dhe te drejtat tende spo i cenon njeri , por kij parasysh aty ku mbaron e drejta jote fillon e tjetrit.
Tung.
Ca fajim kam une Juli ky sbie tuc mer aman .Gjithsesi shpresoj te jete postimi i fundit i imi nese ke ndonje gje personale me mua ma thuaj dhe kaq u mbyll kjo teme se po zejme kb kot ne kete forum .

----------

